# what did you discover so far in february?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I discovered Palestrina madrigals, there fantastic,love this composer, is madrigals are as genieous as his missa, paralel in talent.

Than i discover a bran new Giovanni de la Macque on CPO label madrigals & organ work brilliant stuff, CPO always a quality label , they never dispointed me in the past.

Finally i discovered this awesome album bran new from february called: amarae morti peter philips , ah mister philips what a glorious selection of composer and works i say.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It's as cold as January. And I didn't know Schoenberg made a chamber orchestra arrangement of Mahler's Das Lied...


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

starthrower said:


> It's as cold as January. And I didn't know Schoenberg made a chamber orchestra arrangement of Mahler's Das Lied...


great find buddy great great find mister


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The loveliness of Webern's small-group vocal works. I stumbled on the New Grove Second Viennese School book yesterday. The Webern section by Paul Griffiths points out just enough to spark interest without getting overly technical.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

French baroque, definitely. Lully, Charpentier, Rameau. I am blown away at the beauty of this music. I am listening for the 3rd time to Rameau's opera Les Boreades and no need to say, that it gets only better with each listening. I feel like I could spent a whole year just exploring the French baroque. Then I intend to move to the English baroque, which I have not yet explored that much (especially looking forward to Purcell and Handel)


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Philip Glass played by Vikingur Olafsson


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I've only had it for half a day - it's terrific! The best Brahms symphony that Brahms didn't write:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I suddenly discovered that I love oratorios by Händel. Actually it happened on 30th of January...So far this month, I only discovered extreme metal band Vltimas...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I discovered Palestrina madrigals, there fantastic,love this composer, is madrigals are as genieous as his missa, paralel in talent.
> 
> Than i discover a bran new Giovanni de la Macque on CPO label madrigals & organ work brilliant stuff, CPO always a quality label , they never dispointed me in the past.
> 
> Finally i discovered this awesome album bran new from february called: amarae morti peter philips , ah mister philips what a glorious selection of composer and works i say.


I agree that the de Macque recording is very good.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Six more weeks of Winter,


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MarkW said:


> Six more weeks of Winter,


Punxsutawney Phil says different.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Solage! He was Gesualdo before Gesualdo. Listen to this rondeau, _Fumeux fume par fumée _. How avant-garde!






And even more gem from Dufay. He is becoming one of my favorite composers:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

silentio said:


> Solage! He was Gesualdo before Gesualdo. Listen to this rondeau, _Fumeux fume par fumée _. How avant-garde!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woaww i know Solage , Dufay are really awesomegreat finding, i love fume fumeux par fummé


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Behold now i said i was moderated , but im just a man , im not perfect i perchased this album lately, this is hudge folks, you dont like medieval era, or were never interrested in ars vetus, philistins now bow in shame just kidding , please i have one more discovery this month so far, and i have the pleasure to share it warmly whit you lady & gentelmen El Grial from Capella del Minister Carles Magraner director, this is so so so awesome (ultra neologism apply to this, this mean you buy this as soon as possible this is an order), you will get tear of joy , quality sounds incredible music timeless immemorial enjoyment, i swear to god and catholic when do do sutch thing get in trouble were or forbid to swear to god, so may god and my church have mercy on me please i beg of you ,vatican 1 hello there mister pope Francis hello there.A man this album contain gem of the era, this truelly is outstanding, sorry for sutch a zealotian enthousiasm but darn it good real good hmm good.


----------



## S P Summers (Dec 23, 2016)

I just discovered Armenian composer Stephan Elmas' Piano Concerto #1 in G Minor. Very impressive, large scale piano work. I'll be studying it thoroughly in the coming days/weeks.









https://grigorian.com/webstore/view.php?iid=480943


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

First how cold is it.
Second, how long this wretched flu virus can linger.
Third, a performance of Mahler 2 by Juruwski and LPO that neatly bliss your head off!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Shostakovich Cello Sonata. Challenging ( who says I don't like a challenge) but discovered lots of themes and colours . 

Have it by Steven Isserlis and Olli Mustonen but discovered they have re-record it with Kabalevsky Cello Sonata and other small pieces which I have ordered


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Penderecki Sym 3 has been a pleasant find for me


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Petterson Symphony 7

Piston Symphony 6/Harris Symphony 7

Shostakovich "Leningrad" symphony by Stokowski, NBC Orchestra from 1943 on Pristine

Sibelius Symphony 4 Stokowski Philadelphia Orchestra 1966

Khachaturian Symphony 3 Stokowski Chicago Symphony on a Japanese XCR Audiophile recording (NLA)


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Dvorák's New World Symphony (I like the Karajan/Vienna one better than the Bernstein one, the only two I've heard. But they're both good.)

Sofronitsky playing Scriabin's Mazurkas and other piano miniatures. Definitely been a revelation.

Schnabel playing Beethoven's sonatas.

I think this may be more a late January discovery but I have really been enjoying René Jacobs' Don Giovanni and what I've heard of his Figaro. His Don Giovanni is the first opera I ever listened to in full. Blew my mind. Never been too big on opera before but they do an incredible job with it.

Not classical, but:






This great track shares the opening chords with the beautiful composition that is my user name


----------

